# Trinkblase Mundstück ohne Öffnung!?



## Symion (1. Juni 2007)

Nabend,
hab mir vorhin ne Trinkblase von Decathlon gekauft. Nun hat das Mundstück aber keine Öffnung, und nirgends steht wo die genau hinkommt. Einfach eine Schlitz in die Front schneiden?

Dringend Antwort gesucht


----------



## WilderWatz (1. Juni 2007)

Vermutlich ist es wie bei Camelbak. Walke das Mundstück mehrmals in alle Richtungen. Dann sollte ein vorgeschnittener Schlitz erkennbar sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (1. Juni 2007)

irgendwie net ;-(


----------



## daze81 (2. Juni 2007)

hi,

vorgestern hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem mit einem Decathlon Rucksack. die Teile haben eine Sollbruchstelle, wie die aber brechen soll ... keine Ahnung. Ich hab mir dann so geholfen:

Spitze eines stabilen Kabelbinders genommen und in die Mitte gedrückt. Das Mundstück gibt dann etwa 1 - 1,5 cm nach und dann geht's durch und man hat einen kleinen Schlitz.

Was mich jetzt stört, ist der Geschmack, mal sehen ob der weg geht.


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Juni 2007)

daze81 schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt stört, ist der Geschmack, mal sehen ob der weg geht.



füll die blase und den schlauch über nacht mit cola, dann geht der künstliche plastikgeschmack weg. die teile danach gründlich ausspülen


----------



## Paulam Strand (6. Juni 2007)

Symion schrieb:


> Einfach eine Schlitz in die Front schneiden?



Wenn du das gemacht hast, kannste das Mundstück wegwerfen.
Das Hin- und Herbewegen hat bei mri auch nichts gebracht. Habe darum dann gaaanz vorsichtig mit dem Fingernagel auf die Sollbruchstelle gedrückt. Dann ging sie ein wenig auf. Noch kurz ein paar Mal draufgedrückt ---> fertig


----------

